# [SOLVED] creating IIS virtual roots failed -- Help?!



## yaronusa

I got a CD from a book, and I want to install the code examples, so I run an .msi file, and towards the very end of the installation, it attempts to do this: "Creating IIS Virtual Roots..." and then it stops, and rolls back the whole installation, and then spits out this error message:

"The wizard was interrupted before Microsoft ASP .NET 3.5 Step by Step could be completely installed.
Your system has not been modified. To complete installation at another time, please run setup again."

I tried changing the msmapi32.dll to msmapi32_old.dll, and ndew msmapi32.dll was installed; I tried deleting the c:\program files\common files\installshield\drivers folder also; I tried running fixmapi.exe.

Any help would be truly appreciated, as I really don't know much about ASP or IIS.

My IIS version is 7.0.60000.16386. I am trying to instal the code examples from a book called "Microsoft ASP.Net 3.5 Step by Step"

THANKS FOR ANYONE TRYING TO HELP!!


----------



## dm01

*Re: creating IIS virtual roots failed -- Help?!*

Your firewall is probably blocking the communication. Try allowing the IIS Virtual Root inside your firewall, and install the program again.


----------



## yaronusa

*Re: creating IIS virtual roots failed -- Help?!*

My Firewall has been turned off the whole time I have been trying to install it, would that be sufficient?


----------



## yaronusa

*Re: creating IIS virtual roots failed -- Help?!*

Installing the IIS6 configuration compatibility component on IIS7 - since most setup technologies use IIS6 configuration APIs to configure IIS - fixed my problem.

Here's what I did:


In the Control Panel->Programs->Add/Remove Windows Features, I scrolled down to Internet Information Services->Web Management Tools->IIS 6 Management Compatibility. This folder was checked, but non of the folders within it were checked, so I checked all of them, and restarted the computer.
Now I was able to install the example code without any problems.


----------



## dm01

Good job on solving your problem. :3-thumbup


----------

